# iRotors



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

How does iRotors rotors fair? I saw them on Ebay, just curious if anyone has purchased any? Get some feedback.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

They are good. Two of my friends have them, one has a celica, the other an altima. The one with the Celica has had them for a year or so and no cracking of any sort. I do recommend the zinc coating, it helps prevent rusting. I will be getting some for my sentra as well.


----------



## Pierre69005 (Sep 2, 2010)

*BEWARE IROTORS*

BEWARE THIS COMPAGNY !
I live in France , in may 2010 i purchased IROTORS discs and pads for 415 dollars .

They are never send the parts .

My emails was ignored , no rotors, no refund , nothing !!! 

See others problems whith this compagny :
BEWARE OF THIS COMPANY .....Irotors,inc. - Topix


----------

